# 2014 VW Microbus Is Coming!



## VW GUY (Aug 12, 2001)

Just got my Car & Driver mag yesterday & the Microbus is featured as one of twenty-five cars to hold out for if looking to buy. I told my wife I'm cleaning out the garage this weekend to make room Like most of you I have been waiting a loooooong time for this! Here is the link..http://www.caranddriver.com/news/car/10q4/2014_volkswagen_microbus_rendered-future_cars


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

I'm a VW van guy. I love them. But, knowing VW, especially VWoA, I'll believe this when I see a flock of pigs streaking across the sky.

EDIT - Also, just clicked the link. That looks less like what I'd call a rendering, and more like someone photoshopped the original 2001 concept photos.

So, once again... when the air traffic controllers see bacon on their radar screens. :sly:


----------



## turbo84q (Mar 1, 2007)

MagicBus said:


> I'm a VW van guy. I love them. But, knowing VW, especially VWoA, I'll believe this when I see a flock of pigs streaking across the sky.
> 
> EDIT - Also, just clicked the link. That looks less like what I'd call a rendering, and more like someone photoshopped the original 2001 concept photos.
> 
> So, once again... when the air traffic controllers see bacon on their radar screens. :sly:


BACON!!!!! They did also say that the 2014 van was loosely based off the previous concept van released a few years ago. Although VWoA does have a habit of hampering the development of anything cool. Although VAG has been swayed by public outcry in regards to thins like the Golf R and the TTRS both coming with some help from the facebook population. so maybe it could actually could get here!!!! 

But I do agree it would probably require a whole armada worth of airborn bacon


----------



## chendermi (May 20, 2004)

Microbus based on Touran -> Touran based on Golf.

Mighty small Camper. Don't see that happening.


----------



## a1junkie (Apr 26, 2000)

chendermi said:


> Microbus based on Touran -> Touran based on Golf.
> 
> Mighty small Camper. Don't see that happening.


From the article:


> Production of the Microbus will coincide with the launch of *another new, bigger van*, a replacement for the Chrysler-supplied Routan to be built in Tennessee on VW's own platform.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Hmmm I'm guessing that Tennessee platform would be the 2012 Passat platform then? Pretty decent size.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Also, VW better not fuc this up by not offering a diesel in the thing. The US doesn't need another 4000 lb vehicle with a no-more-than-23mpg V6 on premium fuel.:screwy:


----------



## VW_Enthu1 (Oct 23, 2004)

LMAO...I second gti_matt's comment - I was thinking the same thing. I look on ebay-UK and just drool at those manual trans diesel pop-ups (04-current). 

This is why I keep my EVW going. All I want is a utility-type vehicle (NOT an SUV) with plenty of space that gets decent mileage. I don't think I'm being too unreasonable here. VW sells them in Europe (T5's). Toyota sells them in Japan (not pop-ups obviously). Not all Americans want a giant SUV. Give me space...and affordability. Duh!!


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

If VWoA brought it here with a TDI but with only an auto, I would understand but with mild disappointment.

If they bring it with nothing but pig V(R)6s, that's just dumb. If VW is to succeed in the US, the vehicle needs to have a unique "hook" that the competition doesn't have.

VWoA's product has not topped their respective classes in sales since the early 1970s. In the 1960s it was pretty much THE imported car in the US. Through the 1970s and early 1980s they did pretty well, just not tops. After the mid 1980s, it was mostly downhill. The Jetta has managed to be their #1 volume seller fairly consistently but it was never top of the sales charts. FOUR DECADES and VWoA hasn't been able to replicate the success it had in the US since the late 1960s and early 1970s with the Beetle, as around 1972 or so the Japanese came in with a vengeance and never left nor never let VWoA top them. The late 1990s and early 2000s saw a brief surge but VWoA fell behind again. Yeah we on this board love the German engineering and whatnot but we aren't the majority of US consumers.

I am willing to bet that if the upcoming Passat TDI proves popular and garners at least 40% of Mk7 Passat sales here, then the prospects are good for a TDI van in the US.

VWoA won't do it on fuel economy alone. They certainly won't do it on customer service either. Nor will they do it on reputation for reliability (this will take years to rectify). They have to have product with a unique hook. It's all they have left.


----------



## miguel indurain (Jun 13, 1999)

Well, good luck to the bacon lovers waiting for the New Microbus to come along. I can appreciate wanting something special and waiting a long time for it to show up.

I'm w/ Matt on the diesel transporter. I'm waaaay beyond anything 'cute' or retro that VWAG could ever dream up, but I have the (un)fortune of living close by to VWUS' electronics lab and they've had a T5 TDI over there for going on something like 5 years now. It makes me want to cry every time I ride by there and peruse the vehicles we can't get in this country. Obviously the people in VWUS marketing are NOT addressing people in my demographic. VW's probably lost their way in the US.


----------



## VW_Enthu1 (Oct 23, 2004)

I too am very curious regarding VW's approach on this. Obviously, rebadged Chryslers are and were a short-term fix just so they would have a van offering.

I agree they cant stress just mileage - that will help, but there has to be more to it (make a diesel version an option - thats obvious...maybe hybrid/diesel? hybrid/diesel/poptop option?) They can't pin their hopes on quality reputation - thats for sure. Why don't they go ahead and try to create the market? They have nothing to lose. A generic van won't get them anywhere quickly. Make a Microbus of some sort that will pull in van buyers as well as SUV buyers. 

Oh well. What do I know? opcorn:


----------



## Seano (Jan 2, 2003)

2014 is the approximate due date for the next Multivan that people in Europe and Oz might well call the T6. We've just received what we are calling the T5.2 with the twin turbo 2.0L 4cyl diesel engines so 2014 for the all new version looks about right.

So for VW to also throw in a smaller Touran based Microbus with a range of 1.4 or 2.0L BTDi engines is not an unlikely prospect.

After all, manufacturers are already wrestling with the idea of a desirable MPV.....

Question is.......will North America consumers be amenable to small capacity petrol and diesel engines in 'vans' by then?


----------



## BenT Syncro (Oct 23, 2006)

The real question VW is asking is will enough of you/us buy a new Transporter with a $35k-$40k price tag? The present T5 in full trim came in at about $38k at the present exchange rates. VW did not think you/we would or the T5 would have made it here.


----------



## a1junkie (Apr 26, 2000)

If they build it in Chattanooga, the price may be lower, if only because it avoids import taxes.

Also, it wouldn't matter if the whole rest of the world got a van with a 45mpg diesel engine, 6-speed manual, and AWD, VWoA would still find a way to stick us with a 15mpg, FWD, auto gasser.


----------



## VW_Enthu1 (Oct 23, 2004)

It goes without saying that Americans will never pay an inflated cost for an imported van - we have to clear up that thought right now; the T5 would NEVER have flew here at that price. The vans are inflated because of the import tax and the fact the VW prices the vans too high overseas to begin with. Why _*would *_ Americans buy an overpriced van? Siennas and Odysseys (sp?) are affordable (kinda) and much more dependable.

Yes, the new vans/utilities that will be built here will be more affordable. If VW can come up with a trend-setting design, keep it affordable, and fix the quality issues, they're set. I've said this before: it doesn't matter WHAT VW does if they can't fix their quality problems. I dont care how cool the new van/utility/whatever is...


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

BenT Syncro said:


> The real question VW is asking is will enough of you/us buy a new Transporter with a $35k-$40k price tag? The present T5 in full trim came in at about $38k at the present exchange rates. VW did not think you/we would or the T5 would have made it here.


At the auto show two years ago I swear I saw a Routan that might IIRC was priced in the high 30Ks, maybe even 40K...I do remember my jaw dropping a bit at that. Yeah it was probably loaded but if VW thinks we'd pay that for a Routan, then why not for a T5?


----------



## miguel indurain (Jun 13, 1999)

gti_matt said:


> At the auto show two years ago I swear I saw a Routan that might IIRC was priced in the high 30Ks, maybe even 40K...I do remember my jaw dropping a bit at that. Yeah it was probably loaded but if VW thinks we'd pay that for a Routan, then why not for a T5?


I took a look at a fully loaded Routan at the auto show when it first came out. It was well into the $30K range, maybe even 40K, so yeah, it was pretty damn expensive. And all I could think was, I'd never pay that for a Chrysler product...

So, I'd like to know, why does Mexico get the T5? Why can't TN crank out product for the NA market? Wouldn't it be cheaper? Of course, if quality/support is ****e, this is all a moot exercise, anyway.


----------



## anndreuw (Jan 9, 2008)

omg i would totally buy one of those. bad ass


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

miguel indurain said:


> I took a look at a fully loaded Routan at the auto show when it first came out. It was well into the $30K range, maybe even 40K, so yeah, it was pretty damn expensive. And all I could think was, I'd never pay that for a Chrysler product...
> 
> So, I'd like to know, why does Mexico get the T5? Why can't TN crank out product for the NA market? Wouldn't it be cheaper? Of course, if quality/support is ****e, this is all a moot exercise, anyway.


Mexico's T5s though I believe are pretty low-end models (cheap) and also they might not have import taxes like we have, so the business case for a cheap one is probably OK there. They're also not really sold that much as minivans for families but more commercially-oriented. Every one I"ve seen in the US ("visiting") with MX plates has been very commercial looking, usually panel vans.

But yeah I don't understand that, since the T4 was expensive, why Mexico or (now) the US wasn't tooled up for some T5 or other MPV production. Why must MPVs only come from Europe?


----------



## Seano (Jan 2, 2003)

gti_matt said:


> At the auto show two years ago I swear I saw a Routan that might IIRC was priced in the high 30Ks, maybe even 40K...I do remember my jaw dropping a bit at that. Yeah it was probably loaded but if VW thinks we'd pay that for a Routan, then why not for a T5?


Because a fully loaded T5 Multivan would set you back closer to 60K.....have you noticed the value of the US against the Euro recently? Even the Pacific Peso (Oz dollar) is at parity with the US dollar at the moment.

And T5.2 Multivan Comfortlines are coming in to Oz from mid AU$55K with a 2.0L BTDI engine ....full of fruit Highlines are closer to AU$70K. Even RRP on a Trasporter with seating for 5 is around AU$45K!! Hard to imagine that North America could get them $20K cheaper.....

And yet....Mexico almost does....(but with a much inferior engine & gearbox)

Have you looked at how much VW Mexico are selling those 'basic' Transporters for? According to today's exchange rates, the window van people mover 2.0L TDi (102 hp/183 lbft) version is close to US$30K 
http://mx.volkswagen.com/vwcms/master_public/virtualmaster/es_mx/0/Transporter/Precios_paquetes.html

Even so I'm not sure that they are as 'cheap' as you might think....


----------



## GotKidz (Aug 6, 2002)

BenT Syncro said:


> The real question VW is asking is will enough of you/us buy a new Transporter with a $35k-$40k price tag? The present T5 in full trim came in at about $38k at the present exchange rates. VW did not think you/we would or the T5 would have made it here.


Most NICELY loaded vans from any manufacturer are pushing that and some upwards of that... I would drop it in a heart beat and have started the Bus piggy bank already!


----------



## goose737700 (Apr 30, 2009)

No it's probably not coming here anytime soon, the Mexicans will get a synchro tdi westfalia for $25k but it will never happen here.


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

I checked the weather forecast, and the meteorologists are predicting no swine for this week.


----------



## miguel indurain (Jun 13, 1999)

OK, guys, per the main page at this site, what do we think?.....


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

20 bucks says this will be made to compete with the cube and box and rat trap or whatever the hell the new wave of mini mini boxy van car things are that kia, scion and whoever else is making now.


----------



## feuerdog (Feb 11, 2002)

I love it.

It captures enough look of the original to be easily identifiable, and yet it has a modern VAG look about it too.
If/when it does make it to production i'm sure it will be alot more um, .....mainstream simplistic(as per Jetta mk6), and probably more conventionally powered, but the style and functionality should still work.
If nothing else it looks far better than the Kia, Scion, Nissan alternatives, and i'm sure the quality will easily be better too.

I thinks a far better attempt at a modern recreation of a legend than the Beetle has been, soon to updated Beetle included.

The iPad thing is cool from a concept PoV, but again, I doubt would be included for mainstream production.

My biggest disappointment is that it most likely won't be 2.0t powered, and even worse, won't be rear engine rear drive.

I'm lookin to maybe get a Tiguan in the future, but if the mini-bus is available with the right powertrain options and price then i'd easily consider it.


----------



## Seano (Jan 2, 2003)

It's essentially a long wheel base Up hatchback. It is certainly not a successor to the old air cooled Microbus - heck it is even shorter than the 'original'.

Almost certainly it'll have engines that are no bigger than today's Polo engines (no bigger than 1.4) and with that bonnet it is a front engined front wheel drive. 

Certainly a cool little car......but not a van.


----------



## DrivenNails (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm sorry, but that's superbadass. Like I really want one. plus its electric!? awesome.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Seano said:


> It's essentially a long wheel base Up hatchback. It is certainly not a successor to the old air cooled Microbus - heck it is even shorter than the 'original'.
> 
> Almost certainly it'll have engines that are no bigger than today's Polo engines (no bigger than 1.4) and with that bonnet it is a front engined front wheel drive.
> 
> Certainly a cool little car......but not a van.


Agreed on all counts. This is no modern-day Microbus.









Look at that (with a person in the pic for reference as to size)...it's barely bigger than a Scion xB.

Also:
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110301/ap_on_bi_ge/eu_geneva_auto_show_vw_bus

"Volkswagen hasn't confirmed that the concept van will go into production."

Don't hold your breath. Anything that compares this to the hippie Microbus of yore is speaking in error.


----------



## GotKidz (Aug 6, 2002)

Looks GREAT but will be upset if they stick to the SMALL platform... In the pic with the guy cleaning it, it looks like a matchbox car


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

I like this new concept, but as has been said, it looks like it's competing with the mini-minivans, like the Cube and the Soul. That's great, good for VW, I think it would be a hit. Especially with the TDI from the Golf/Jetta.

However, I want to see a proper, 3 rows of seating, VW bus. Rework that original concept from 10 years ago, give it a gas option and a diesel option, and available all wheel drive, then we have a winner. Especially when the Westy version and the Doka comes out. Oooh, would a new Do:beer:ka be awesome or what?


----------



## 84GTi Guy (Feb 14, 2002)

here are some images from miami herald. it is growing on me, and if they could price them them with the competition I might consider one.


----------



## CdnVWJunk-e (Jan 25, 2004)

Whoa, that thing is tiny! Too small for my family. The comments about the Cube and other "box" cars is spot on. Cool design but the chances of it being brought here or even made are slim.


----------



## miguel indurain (Jun 13, 1999)

I could be wrong, but I guess there's no point in trying a .82g turn in this thing? Or maybe I could, from somewhere other than the driver's seat, hanging on for dear life?...

OTOH, somebody could make a bunch of $$ by bringing back the 0-60 mph in 30 minutes bumper sticker, again.


----------



## chris Young (Mar 15, 2011)

*The Bulli is Bull... VW, please go back to your roots creating automobiles for people not automobiles just to move people!*

Please, please, please tell me this is not the replacement for the 2001 Microbus concept! If so I AM SADDLY DISAPPOINTED. The Bulli is far from a cool Hippie Bus or super functional Vanagon Syncro Westfalia!! Volkswagen, you’ve missed the mark again if you think that former Bus, Vanagon, and Eurovan buyers will look at this as an evolution of the freedom and versatilty that these Bus inspired vehicles brought to market. Shame on you for pushing a VW badged electric version of something that looks as pathetic and uninspiring as a cross between a Nissan Cube and a Mini Cooper!! VW, please go back to your roots creating automobiles for people not automobiles just to move people! Please, take a day, week, or month off from your work to go to a music show, go camping, transport a surfboard/kayak/mountain bike, or go on a Route 66 inspired roadtrip! … Then, and only then, will you understand how to create the 2014 Micro Bus that The People want. Thank you for your consideration and enjoy your “thinking outside of the box (with 4-wheels)” adventure!


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

I think the vehicle isn't bad, but it just makes me so  when manufacturers try to pass something off as something that it isn't. Call it the "Up! Plus!" or something like that, just don't call it a Bulli or Microbus when it's not even close to the size and layout. 

I feel the same way about Mercedes and the CLS, etc. and these "4-door coupé" things. "Coupé" has more to do with two doors than a low-slug swoopy roofline. All fine cars (CLS, Passat CC, Sonata, etc.) but don't for a minute call them anything "coupé".:banghead:


----------



## swags (Mar 6, 2003)

*just a*


----------



## andyandrews35 (Mar 20, 2011)

gti_matt said:


> I think the vehicle isn't bad, but it just makes me so ...flashing :


 I have seen this same opinion on different forums. Back in 2001, I was following the previous and larger design. I got a survey question, would you be willing to pay 32K (TEN YEARS AGO)? The answer was no. That is why it is what it is now. I think you might want to shift your thinking, how cool is it to have a retro smaller than the original?


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

$32K 10 years ago was "pricey" because at that price it still lacked leather, nav, DVD, etc. It was a $23K van at a sticker of $32K. 

I am willing to bet the number one issue with the T4's pricing was the build location. Built a retro van in Mexico and probably it can still arrive in the US at a competitive price and with competitive features without being a Scion xD knockoff.


----------



## Doogie04 (May 1, 2004)

I wonder why VW can sell the T5 including the expensive Highline version in Australia but not think America will pay the same for these vans? Just assemble it here to avoid the tariffs and those that want the size and functionality over currently offered mini-vans will pay for it.


----------



## bigfatgeek (Feb 5, 2005)

@Doogie - from what I've read, VW's Hannover plant is running at (or near) capacity anyway. They can easily sell these in other markets, in most cases for more money.


----------



## greenraVR6 (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm sorry, but that thing is ugly as can be :thumbdown: Maybe it will look better in real life, but I'm not a fan of what I've seen so far. That has nothing in common with a microbus in any way :screwy: They hit hit the mark dead on when they came out with the new beetle, but this is a failure IMO


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

The only thing this has in common with the Bulli is the name VW slapped on it. It is in no way any type of modern-day retro version. It's far too small and just doesn't have the right configuration.:thumbdown:


----------



## VW_Hippie (May 14, 2010)

gti_matt said:


> The only thing this has in common with the Bulli is the name VW slapped on it. It is in no way any type of modern-day retro version. It's far too small and just doesn't have the right configuration.:thumbdown:


 Bingo!!! 

When I think of the vw bus I think utility and camping, sleeping 4-5 people. The Bulli is not a bus but over sized hatch back. VW should just go back the T2 philosophy obiviously modernize however the core product line up. Transporter, Camper, Panel. With one chassis/body VW will be able to cover three different customers and segments. Use TDI so vw will have the most fuel efficient vans. The Bulli is not worthy of being called a bus.


----------



## Seano (Jan 2, 2003)

I actually like the Up! concept. The range of new small cars off the one tiny platform is a clever way to occupy a few niches at a time. The Bulli concept is just that - a concept. But an obvious one given the history of the VW brand. And they do need/want a mini MPV in the Euro market which the Bulli concept would satisfy perfectly well. The concept shown wasn't actually targeted directly at the US market...and given the less than wonderful reception from the US market I'd say that it won't show up there anytime soon. 

As for the rest of it....VW have never lost the 'T2 concept'. It still exists in the brand in the form of the T5 and (arguably) the Caddy Life. It's just that North America doesn't figure in VW's aspirations for either model. Mainly because it doesn't have the capacity (or need) to do so. Spending millions (or tens/hundreds of millions) to chase a few thousand extra sales is not great business. 

It might be frustrating but to suggest that VW has failed as a result of not servicing your personal needs is self centred in the extreme. You needn't take it personally that VW doesn't think the world revolves around you....


----------



## VW_Hippie (May 14, 2010)

Seano said:


> I actually like the Up! concept. The range of new small cars off the one tiny platform is a clever way to occupy a few niches at a time. The Bulli concept is just that - a concept. But an obvious one given the history of the VW brand. And they do need/want a mini MPV in the Euro market which the Bulli concept would satisfy perfectly well. The concept shown wasn't actually targeted directly at the US market...and given the less than wonderful reception from the US market I'd say that it won't show up there anytime soon.
> 
> As for the rest of it....VW have never lost the 'T2 concept'. It still exists in the brand in the form of the T5 and (arguably) the Caddy Life. It's just that North America doesn't figure in VW's aspirations for either model. Mainly because it doesn't have the capacity (or need) to do so. Spending millions (or tens/hundreds of millions) to chase a few thousand extra sales is not great business.
> 
> It might be frustrating but to suggest that VW has failed as a result of not servicing your personal needs is self centred in the extreme. You needn't take it personally that VW doesn't think the world revolves around you....


 I was coming from a marketing and cost perspective. Yes, the T5 is notably the modern T2, again no product offering. Secondly, Doesn't the touran or the golf plus cover that mini MPV segment already? again more market segments VW excuses themselves from. As for personal needs, If I was expecting that kind of service I'd move to europe, where VW offers a more diverse product offering and the volkswagen exculsive program. The mindset that the VW bus wouldn't sell is alittle short sighted. A properly priced and marketed vw bus that doesn't get killed by tariffs and import duties would sell fine.


----------



## Seano (Jan 2, 2003)

VW_Hippie said:


> I was coming from a marketing and cost perspective. Yes, the T5 is notably the modern T2, again no product offering. Secondly, Doesn't the touran or the golf plus cover that mini MPV segment already? again more market segments VW excuses themselves from. As for personal needs, If I was expecting that kind of service I'd move to europe, where VW offers a more diverse product offering and the volkswagen exculsive program. The mindset that the VW bus wouldn't sell is alittle short sighted. A properly priced and marketed vw bus that doesn't get killed by tariffs and import duties would sell fine.


 Touran, Golf wagon and Caddy Life are all one or more sizes up the range than the prospective Up based Bulli. The Up platform is smaller than that of the Polo. We are talking sub-mini. Think Fiat 500 size... 

The mindset that the T5 wouldn't sell in the US is based on the price that they can get everywhere else for it (which is a lot more than North America is seemingly prepared to pay) even before the US punitive tariff and taxes come into it. Australia charges a flat 5% import tariff on the T5 and we still look at around $45K for the family passenger version of the T5 before the 10% GST and on road costs. And that's pretty similar to what the Germans pay in for the same thing. Why would VW sacrifice 10,000 euros per unit to get the T5 into the US market at a price point (US$30K) that you guys seem to want to pay? 

It explains why VW have produced a cut-rate US version only Jetta/Passat based on a bitsa of various past and present models.


----------



## hubris007 (Aug 26, 2009)

If it came with a pop up roof and an air mattress, I'd consider it. Especially if they throw a turbo diesel in it.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

VW_Hippie said:


> A properly priced and marketed vw bus that doesn't get killed by tariffs and import duties would sell fine.


 The tariff problem was never a significant problem with any of the T-series range in the US because it only applies to non-passenger vehicles. This kept out the cargo versions of the Transporters but passenger and camper versions weren't subjected to it and VW sold many of the passenger and camper versions here. 

These are interpreted larges as minivans and that market here has been dwindling since the late 1990s though and the higher cost of vehicles built in Germany does however play into it. Simultaneously build the vans in the US or Mexico and that should help but VW I guess didn't want to tool up for that. I suppose VW could have built them exclusively in Mexico or the US and exported to the world but perhaps the capacity just wasn't there?


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Seano said:


> The Bulli concept is just that - a concept.


 True, but it's very misleading to call it Bulli. 



VW_Hippie said:


> Secondly, Doesn't the touran or the golf plus cover that mini MPV segment already?


 Touran maybe but the Golf Plus is a tall Golf but it's not really any longer (well, not enough to cross over and up into any kind of mini-MPV realm).


----------



## Seano (Jan 2, 2003)

gti_matt said:


> True, but it's very misleading to call it Bulli.


 You want honesty from an automotive manufacturer?  

Actually I'm not entirely certain they actually called it the Bulli. Rather they referenced the Bulli of old in the sales pitch. Which is probably the same thing... 

Besides, given the way VW have named the Up range to date I hardly think 'Bulli Up' is going to win over the marketing department. 

Hmmmm...'Full Up'?


----------



## GLS99 (Jul 18, 1999)

First to market with a diesel (preferably) or hybrid (not so preferably) vehicle with a folding 3rd row gets my money. 

I'm looking at you, 2014 Microbus or Ford C-Max. 

If none of that works, I'd be perfectly happy with a diesel Sharan. 

Anything but a Routan.


----------



## VW_Hippie (May 14, 2010)

In the end I hope VW captures the essence of the bus. The bulli concept is lacking. Maybe VW should go back to Ben Pon's original drawings and take some notes.


----------



## windhys (Jun 21, 2001)

unless it has 6-7 seater option, meh
i really need a T5 size minivan with diesel and manual shifter, bring that over, i'll be the first in line to get it


----------



## VW_Hippie (May 14, 2010)

windhys said:


> unless it has 6-7 seater option, meh
> i really need a T5 size minivan with diesel and manual shifter, bring that over, i'll be the first in line to get it


I'll be right behind you for a California/Westfalia TDI with a stick. It be really cool if VW used the lines of the micro bus concept and pull on some that heritage. I hope VW keeps the build quality to german/euro spec and not corrolla-ize the whole brand.


----------



## windhys (Jun 21, 2001)

I have enough 5 seaters VW collection. I don't need another one. What I'm missing is a 6-7 seater with 30+MPG to take extra passengers for the weekend. Until VW brings in a proper minivan (not the routancrap), we just gonna keep driving 2 cars to haul an extra passenger.


----------

